# EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. Juni 2011)

*EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Juni 2011)

*EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Das man die Versandkosten zu EK selber tragen muss wurde nicht erwähnt...
Btw. 2 Jahre Garantie, EK kann nichts nur bis zum 31. machen


----------



## hotfirefox (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Ich weisa schon warum ich immer über EK mecker.
Pads muß man selbst schneiden, Garantie erlischt wenn man den Kühler auf macht und nun das wo man sogar die Versandkosten für die RMA selbst tragen muß.
Ganz mieser Service!

Wie kann man sich so am Markt halten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Du hast sie vermutlich auch wegen dem Preis gekauft 

Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass sie überhaupt von sich aus RMA anbieten. Denn alles, was sie bislang gefunden hat, ist Korrosion bei Zugabe von Salzen in den Kreislauf oder bei Betrieb mit reinem Silber im Kreislauf, in beiden Fällen gänzlich ohne Korrosionsschutz. D.h. also bei Leuten, die entweder mutwillig oder aus Dummheit ihre Kühler beschädigen.
Deswegen eine Rückrufaktion anzubieten, ist imho erstaunlich.


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt finde ich es bemerkenswert, dass sie überhaupt von sich aus RMA anbieten. Denn alles, was sie bislang gefunden hat, ist Korrosion bei Zugabe von Salzen in den Kreislauf oder bei Betrieb mit reinem Silber im Kreislauf, in beiden Fällen gänzlich ohne Korrosionsschutz. D.h. also bei Leuten, die entweder mutwillig oder aus Dummheit ihre Kühler beschädigen.
> Deswegen eine Rückrufaktion anzubieten, ist imho erstaunlich.


 
Sehe ich auch so - obwohl es wohl Einzelfälle gibt, bei denen auch mit Korrosionschutz leichte Korrosion zu sehen ist. Das kann man aber auf die Konstruktion zurückführen (Spaltkorrosion mit geringem bis gar keinem Medienaustausch).


----------



## lenne0815 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Laut einer leider auch nicht ganz unabhaengigen Seite is die beschichtung komplett mist, dort sind bilder zu sehen die ganz klar miesestes nickel plating zeigen, desweiteren haben die 900 Dollar im forum gesammelt um das kupfer der ek blocks mit nem massenspectrometer zu pruefen, verdacht ist das es sich nicht um reines kupfer handelt, ich wuerde immoment ganz klar vom kauf von ek blocks abraten, kann zwar technisch nur was zu den fraesbildern sagen, die sehen aber auch schon ziemlich raeudig aus.

edit: die microskop bilder sind von brandneuen vorher ovp blocks.

hier ein zusammenfassender Thread aus besagtem forum, dort befinden sich auch die threads die die microskopische Untersuchung und die Untersuchung per MS abhandeln link


----------



## Malkolm (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> hier ein zusammenfassender Thread aus besagtem forum, dort befinden sich auch die threads die die microskopische Untersuchung und die Untersuchung per MS abhandeln link


 
Mal davon abgesehen, dass dieser "RedRaider" einen ziemlich emotionalen, unsachlichen, fast bösartigen Ton anschlägt, scheint EK den Bildern nach zu urteilen tatsächlich ein "Major Problem" zu haben.


----------



## Uter (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Wobei viele der Bilder nicht sonderlich aussagekräftig sind. Wenn man eine Bodenplatte eines Supreme sieht, die komplett verstopft ist, dann ist es klar wie gut die Wakü gepflegt wurde. Viele andere Bilder zeigen eventuell eingetrocknete Reste von (Farb-)Zusätzen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

*anschließ*
Ich hatte jetzt keine Lust, dutzende Seiten Flame zu lesen - aber die Links in den ersten drei Posts führten ausschließlich zu Threads, in denen entweder einfach eine Verunreinigung vorlag oder der Kühler mit Salzen im Kreislauf betrieben wurde oder in denen gar nichts passiert war, sondern nur allgemein berichtet wurde (wirkt nicht sehr aufklärerisch, wenn der TE sowas verlinkt, um seine Liste von Fällen aufzupolstern...) und bei den Fehlern im Abschnitt zu Metallen und Korrosion hatte ich dann ehrlich gesagt genug. Der beste Witz ist die Unterstellung, es würde Magnesium anstelle von Nickel verwendet werden.
Es gebe dem Typen mal jemand ein Stück Magnesium zum polieren, damit er was lernt :devil:

_edit: Erst Englisch lernen, dann lästern  
Aber Mangan kriegt man afaik auch nicht dauerhaft blank_

Hätte ich nen vernickelten Kühler, ich würde erstmal abwarten, ob da nicht nur einer der üblichen einer-schreibt-vom-anderen-ab Flames am Kreisen ist, gestützt auf ein paar "selber schuld" Fälle...


----------



## Vaykir (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



> Es gebe dem Typen mal jemand ein Stück Magnesium zum polieren, damit er was lernt



der wird vermutlich funkensprühend zu seiner mammi laufen 

hätte ich jetzt nen fotoapperat würde ich meinen (ausgebauten) kühler mal knipsen. das sieht auch verstärkt nach korrosion aus, aber bevor ich was feststrete poste ich hier lieber.
jedenfalls sind an berührungsstellen von plexiglas und nickeloberfläche so komische braun/weiße ablagerungen.

kühlflüssigkeit war irgend nen fertigzeugs von thermatake.


----------



## Gamersware (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Hier ist aber schon bekannt das es reicht *Aluminium* und *Kupfer *im Wasserkreislauf zu kombinieren und *ohne* (teuren) *Korrosionsschutz* ist der Pc innerhalb von 2 Jahren durch* Wasser-Strom-schaden* wegen Undichtigkeit dahin. Diese Spezial-Flüssigkeiten sollen auch noch ca. alle 18 Monate gewechselt werden, und der Korrosionsschutz-Zusatz hat auch noch eine sehr beschränkte Haltbarkeit. Ich habe noch im Keller extrem hochwertige Komponenten ungenutzt rumliegen z.B. MO-RO-"Stangen" für Experten. Es gibt auch heute noch Lieferanten die Garantie ablehnen, nach dem Motto "wir haben die Verwendung von Fremdhersteller -Korrosionsschutz nachgewiesen..."
Ne, ich bin wieder bei riesigen Kühlkörpern und Lüftereinsatz zurück.
Grummel, bestimmt 500 € gammelt so im Keller rum...


----------



## hotfirefox (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast sie vermutlich auch wegen dem Preis gekauft



Oh ja ganz sicher wegen 2€ 

Mich hatte das schon angekotzt bei GraKas die ich für Freunde umgebaut habe und bei meiner neuen habe ich mich dann breitquatschen lassen das dies so nichtmehr wäre.
Fakt ist wenn ich jetzt in meinen Kühler schauen *wollte *um zu sehen ob er auch betroffen ist um dann die RMA in Anspruch zu nehmen, würde die Grarantie erlöschen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Gamersware ein Auto hat nicht nur Al , Cu und Messing im Einsatz. Und mir kann keiner sagen das nach 18 Monaten das Kühlwasser gewechselt wird. 
Zum weiteren unterschied, beim Auto sind höhere temps, das sollte die chemische Reaktion mit Al , Cu und Messing beschleunigen. Daher glysantin g48 ist das beste was es gibt.


----------



## lenne0815 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen, dass dieser "RedRaider" einen ziemlich emotionalen, unsachlichen, fast bösartigen Ton anschlägt, scheint EK den Bildern nach zu urteilen tatsächlich ein "Major Problem" zu haben.


 
Ja der Ton von dem Typen gefaellt mir auch ueberhaupt nicht, zumal er selber als service anbietet kupfer Kuehler nachtraeglich zu vernickeln, aber ich glaub trotzdem das der schon nen paar intressante fragen aufwirft, allerdings auch hauptsaechlich in den anderen Threads, wenn ich ek vernickelt haette wuerd ich wohl erstmal aufschrauben und reingucken, zumindest bei den Teilen die direkt neu aus der Verpackung kamen wars auch direkt zu sehen dasses mist is, die aelteren blocks scheinen wohl nicht betroffen zu sein.

kleines update:

Looks like EK has discovered that they fucked up 

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/index.p...t01returnid=17

EK RMA upgrade for corrosion - 14/06/2011

RMA is upgraded on two points:



1. We are lifting the RMA limit on corrosion to full 24month from the end-user purchase date without limit.
2. EK will cover all shipping costs of the RMA block to reseller and shipping of the replacement block back to customer.


und damit bestaetigt sich das fiasko wohl auch irgendwie...


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Wollt ich auch gerade posten, aber fein von EK dass sie sich an die Gesetze halten


----------



## Lolm@n (14. Juni 2011)

hotfirefox schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist wenn ich jetzt in meinen Kühler schauen wollte um zu sehen ob er auch betroffen ist um dann die RMA in Anspruch zu nehmen, würde die Grarantie erlöschen.



Da muss ich dir zustimmen hab auch ein Nickel/Actel Kühler sprich man sieht das Innenleben nicht...
MfG


----------



## lenne0815 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Tw isses ausreichend die trockene seite anzugucken, wenn dort schon unregelmaessigkeiten / durscheinendes Kupfer zu sehen is wirds auf der nassen seite auch nicht besser...


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Auf der trockenen Seite korrodiert aber nichts .
Wenn ein Kühler so schlecht beschichtet ist, dass das Kupfer durch scheint gibt´s in der Tat ein Qualitätsproblem - zumindest beim Galvaniker. Hab allerdings bis jetzt keinen solchen Fall zu Gesicht bekommen im Zusammenhang mit den EK-Kühlern. Hast Bilder von so einem Exemplar?


----------



## lenne0815 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Auf der trockenen Seite korrodiert aber nichts .
> Wenn ein Kühler so schlecht beschichtet ist, dass das Kupfer durch scheint gibt´s in der Tat ein Qualitätsproblem - zumindest beim Galvaniker. Hab allerdings bis jetzt keinen solchen Fall zu Gesicht bekommen im Zusammenhang mit den EK-Kühlern. Hast Bilder von so einem Exemplar?


 
EK Waterblocks - Nickel Finish Problem Un-Official Test - RRTech...The SOURCE for Extreme Liquid Cooling

das is auch der thread mit einer sehr ausfuehrlichen erklaerung und beschreibung des Problems, den wohl jeder hier im Thread auch selber haette finden koennen... naja wo kein wille ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Tipp:
Wer von oben herab andere wegen mangelndem Informationsstand fertig machen will, sollte zumindest wissen, was er selbst schon gepostet hat.
Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn er zusätzlich Threads liest und auf Kritik an seinen Quellen eingeht...


----------



## lenne0815 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tipp:
> Wer von oben herab andere wegen mangelndem Informationsstand fertig machen will, sollte zumindest wissen, was er selbst schon gepostet hat.
> Noch besser wäre es natürlich, wenn er zusätzlich Threads liest und auf Kritik an seinen Quellen eingeht...


 
Da ich weder diesen link schonmal gepostet habe, sondern nur erwaehnt habe das dieser thread im besagten Forum ebenfalls existiert, noch irgendwen irgendwann "von oben herab" fertig gemacht habe und mir es aufgrund mangelnder Chemischer kenntnisse auch nie erlauben wuerde, kann ich ja wohl kaum gemeint sein.

Worum es hier geht ist vielmehr das EK behauptet keine Kuehlmittel zu verwenden die seltsamerweise mit allen anderen vernickelten bloecken 1a funktionieren, somit die schuld eingleisig von sich weisst und jemand der immerhin ueber einen bachelor in Chemie, Physik, E technik und angewandter Mathematik und dazu einen Doktor in Nuklearphysik verfuegt nach kurzer Microskopischer untersuchung zu dem eindeutigen Schluss kommt das keineswegs die kuehlmittel schuld sind sondern vielmehr eine Miese Vernickelung.

Dazu kommt der durchaus als "schuldeingestaendnis" anzusehende, ploetzliche wandel der RMA politik in besagtem Falle, EK wusste ganz genau was da los ist, waere es wirklich nicht ihre schuld wuerden sie wie hier im Thread schon mehrfach erwaehnt auch keinen Schadensersatz leisten.

noch als kleine info, ich selber besitze keine wasserkuehlung da mir das gesamte Konzept nicht zusagt und gehoere damit auch wohl kaum in irgendeine "fangruppe" ich wollte lediglich den Thread um ein paar informationen erweitern.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> EK Waterblocks - Nickel Finish Problem Un-Official Test - RRTech...The SOURCE for Extreme Liquid Cooling
> 
> das is auch der thread mit einer sehr ausfuehrlichen erklaerung und beschreibung des Problems, den wohl jeder hier im Thread auch selber haette finden koennen... naja wo kein wille ist...


 
Den Thread dürften wohl alle kennen die sich mit dem Thema zur Zeit beschäftigen aber das angesprochene Bild des ab Werk durch die Schicht scheinenden Kupfers finde ich dort nicht . Die Stellen wo das behauptet wird, sehen anders aus. Das ist mit (anhand des Bildes) 90%iger Sicherheit keine durchscheinendes Kupfer sondern Trocknungsflecken vom Nickelelektrolyt. Ich habe so Zeug schon wissenschaftlich untersucht und weiß wie es Aussieht, wenn das Substrat durchscheint - das ist da mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht der Fall . 
Wenn du eine anderes Bild meinst, auf dem das eindeutig zu sehen wäre - verlinke doch mal direkt das Posting. Ich hab mir den Quark mehrfach komplett angeschaut aber außer viel Unsinn und wenig Substanz wenig erhellendes dabei gefunden. Die Diskussionen zu dem Thema gehen anderswo btw bereits weit mehr im Detail als hier .


----------



## lenne0815 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Ich meinte z.B. dieses bild hier, im bereich der rechten kante zwischen den loechern, ich lasse mich aber auch nur zu gern eines besseren belehren, gib doch mal link wos auch noch diskutiert wird, die rrtech seite wirkt ja schon ein wenig dubios...

Btw was haelst du von den microskopischen bildern ? ich mein das da was absolut nicht in ordnung ist ist doch nicht zu wiederlegen, oder ?

Dazu kommt auch noch das ek die produktion gestoppt hat und die reseller bittet keine mehr zu verkaufen, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein wenn es nicht deren " schuld" waere

Ich mein, letztendlich koennte das auch nen hoax sein, aber dann schon ein sehr sehr geschickt eingefaedelter...

Was mich in dem Zusammenhang auch mal intressieren wuerde; mir ist es schon oefter vorgekommen das in Hausnetzen oder auch in der werkstatt von irgendwelchen leuten  n auf pe geklemmt wurde, was passiert eigentlich in dem Fall mit den bloecken, ich versteh zwar nichts von den chemischen vorgaengen aber wenn je nach gezogener last bis 220v auf dem block liegen muesste er doch wie wild korrodieren ?
( sowas ist teilweise garnicht so einfach zu erkennen, mich hats schon 2 Mainboards gekostet bis ich mal die Dosen in der Wohnung nachgeschaut habe und auf das Meisterstuck des elektrikers stiess :/ )


----------



## Gnome (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Ganz ehrlich was ich dazu denke? Ich finds lächerlich. Ich nutz jetzt seit nem Jahr Aquacomputer Double Protect, hab in der Zeit meinen EK WaterBlocks EK Supreme FULL NICKEL zich mal geöffnet und alles sieht aus wie frisch gekauft. Ich denke, die Korrossion kommt vom altbekannten Cilit Bang, womit die meisten ihre WaKü säubern und gleichzeitig killen. Das Zeug greift doch alle Oberschichten an und schafft es definitiv, dass Korrossion in der WaKü ihren Platz findet. Lösung: Zukünftig Double Protect kaufen und man hat keine Probleme mehr. In meinem ganzen Kreislauf sind EK Produkte. Bin mit ALLEN zufrieden. Bis auf das EK Plexi. Das reist bei den AGBs ständig weg. Aktuell hält meiner aber seit ich glaube 1-2 Monaten .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Da ich weder diesen link schonmal gepostet habe, sondern nur erwaehnt habe das dieser thread im besagten Forum ebenfalls existiert



**** 
volltreffer im Fettnäpfchen, weil der Anfang so extrem ins gleiche Horn stieß und vom gleichen User war 
sorry.



> Worum es hier geht ist vielmehr das EK behauptet keine Kuehlmittel zu verwenden die seltsamerweise mit allen anderen vernickelten bloecken 1a funktionieren, somit die schuld eingleisig von sich weisst und jemand der immerhin ueber einen bachelor in Chemie, Physik, E technik und angewandter Mathematik und dazu einen Doktor in Nuklearphysik



Übrigens eine verdammt eindrucksvolle Sammlung. 12 bis 16 Jahre auf Bachelor-Niveau studiert und dann nen Doktor gemacht?
Seeeehr typische Karriere...



> verfuegt nach kurzer Microskopischer untersuchung zu dem eindeutigen Schluss kommt das keineswegs die kuehlmittel schuld sind sondern vielmehr eine Miese Vernickelung.



Nunja...
Die miese Vernickelung ist seiner Erklärung nach ein Ansatzpunkt für elektrochemische Korrosion. Da hat nicht ganz Unrecht: In einem Kreislauf, in dem nur ein Metall vorhanden ist, korrodiert normalerweise gar nichts. Nur: Wer hat bitte schön so einen Kreislauf?
Selbst wenn die Vernickelung perfekt wäre, dürfte der Kühler mit den vorgeschlagenen Wasserzusätzen nur in einem Kreislauf verwendet werden, der ausschließlich vernickelte Kühler, vernickelte Anschlüsse und vor allem: Von innern vernickelte Radiatoren enthält  Natürlich alle komplett ohne einen einzigen Makel und beim Zusammenbau bloß keinen Kratzer machen... Sorry - aber wer sich auf sowas verlässt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen. Ich erinnere an das Debakel mit verkupferten Aludeckeln bei Watercool.
Und jeder, der jemals einen vernickelten Anschluss in einen nicht vernickelten Kupferkühler geschraubt hat, hat elektrochemisch genau die Konstellation hergestellt, die hier als Ursache für Korrosion angegeben wird. Also ~90% aller Wasserkühlungsnutzer, zumindest in in diesem Forum und anderen mir geläufigen.

Was man damit EK vorhalten kann (Vjoe's Einwand mal außen vor, dem ich aufgrund seiner bisherigen Analysen hier mehr vertraue, als jemandem, der behauptet, 4 Studiengänge absolviert zu haben und der interessanterweise ein Mikroskop aufstellt, dass für keinen einzigen passend ist), ist, dass sie Kühler verkauft haben, deren Ziervernickelung unterhalb eines undurchsichtigen Deckels Makel aufweist und die selbst in einem real nicht existierenden, 100% Nickel-Kreislauf nicht mit starken Elektrolyten betrieben werden darf.
(für alle, die die nötigen Chemiekenntnisse haben: "1 liter of distilled water to which 50 grams of sodium chloride" ist nichts weiter, als eine Salzwasserlösung mit der ~1,5 fachen Salzkonzentration von Meerwasser. Wer will, kann das ja mal mit seinen sonst wie gut beschichteten Kühlern testen. Da wird sich diverses Material auflösen und der ach so edle Edelstahl kommt vermutlich als brauner Klumpen wieder raus. Ganz sicher Bedingungen, die ein guter Wasserkühler aushalten will - der wollte nicht schon einmal ein Reservoir als AGB nutzen, dass 72% des Globus abdeckt?
Ansonsten sind solche Lösungen sicherlich gut geeignet, wenn man eine verschwindene Nickelschicht zeigen möchte. Alternativ kann man übrigens auch 1-2 Esslöffel Zitronensäure nehmen. Hab ein paar schöne Anschlüsse (übrigens nicht von EK) im Kreislauf, bei denen die Vernickelung nicht mehr alzu blended aussieht, seitdem ich den Kreislauf mal gründlich gespült habe. 




lenne0815 schrieb:


> Was mich in dem Zusammenhang auch mal intressieren wuerde; mir ist es schon oefter vorgekommen das in Hausnetzen oder auch in der werkstatt von irgendwelchen leuten  n auf pe geklemmt wurde, was passiert eigentlich in dem Fall mit den bloecken, ich versteh zwar nichts von den chemischen vorgaengen aber wenn je nach gezogener last bis 220v auf dem block liegen muesste er doch wie wild korrodieren ?
> ( sowas ist teilweise garnicht so einfach zu erkennen, mich hats schon 2 Mainboards gekostet bis ich mal die Dosen in der Wohnung nachgeschaut habe und auf das Meisterstuck des elektrikers stiess :/ )



Mich hats n paar mal gezeckt und ich hatte überspringende Funken beim anschließen von Netzwerkkabeln, die in einen anderen Raum führten 
Aber generelll ist Wechselspannung ziemlich schlecht für elektrochemische Prozesse geeignet.


----------



## Gnome (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

So mal ein wenig recherchiert.

Ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt, das Cilit Bang die Oberflächen angreift. Cilit Bang wird auf Chlorbasis hergestellt. Das heißt Chlor ist ein Chlorid und kommt auch nicht als einzelnes Element in der Natur vor. Es ist gebunden. Für mich is Chlor ne Art Salz einfach.

Zitat Wikipedia: Chlorid: Es ist eines der reaktivsten Elemente und reagiert mit fast allen anderen Elementen und vielen Verbindungen.

Demnach ist für mich das Korrossionsproblem 'n typisches Anfängerproblem. Viele Denken, die müssen ihre WaKü ausspülen mit Cilit Bang, weil Dreck drin ist. Das ist völliger Quatsch. Ich hab alle meine WaKü Teile seit damals NIE gespült. Wenn, dann nur mit destilliertem Wasser. WaKü Wasser rein und spät. wenn man ein 2. mal umbaut (was bei ner WaKü meistens nach paar Tagen nochmal passiert) und neues Wasser reinmacht, is die WaKü sauber. Demnach ist ein spülen völlig unnötig. Ich werd das zukünftig auch weiterhin so machen. Resultat: Absolut Korossionsfreie Kühler


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Die verwendeten Cilit Bangs sind afaik einmal n recht normaler, seifenbasierter Reiniger zum entfernen von Fetten (und das ist bei vielen Radiatoren leider sehr wohl zu empfehlen) und einmal ein Reiniger auf Basis von Salzsäure - das letzterer Oberflächen angreigt, sollte einen nicht überraschen, sonst hat man sich nicht informiert


----------



## Gnome (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Naja wieso sagen dann einige, man soll Cilit Bang net länger als 5-10 Minuten einwirken lassen? 

Zitat von der Cilit Bang Website: 

Der Cillit BANG Kraftreiniger Tiefen-Reinigung & Schimmel ist ein  hochwirksamer Reiniger der eine Ultra Glanz Formel mit Bleichmitteln auf  Chlorbasis besitzt. Dies bewirkt eine hervorragende Reinigungsleistung  selbst bei härtesten Verschmutzungen im Haushalt bietet, wie z.B. bei  Fett und sogar Schimmel.

Ist jetzt zwar der Kraftreiniger aber auch hier gibts Bereiche, wo der nicht angewendet werden darf. UNTER ANDEREM: Aluminium, Messing, Kupfer

Und der normale (orange Flasche) darf bei folgenden nicht angewendet werden: Aluminium, Kupfer

Jetzt noch der Multi-Fett-Löser. Auch hier wird ausdrücklich drauf hingewiesen: Bitte die Anwendungsbereiche auf dem Etikett beachten und den Cillit  BANG Multi-Fett-Kraftreiniger nicht auf Materialien wie Kupfer  verwenden.


----------



## hotfirefox (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



Gnome schrieb:


> Für mich is Chlor ne Art Salz einfach.


 Chlor ist doch kein Salz und erst recht kein Chlorid.

Erst zusammen mit einem Kation wird daraus Salz.

Aja und als molekulare Verbindung mit sich selbst liegt Chlor auch nur Gas vor.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Gelöstes Chlor ist noch reaktiver.
Aber wie gesagt: Den Chlorreiniger empfiehlt niemand, beim orangen sprechen die Anwender ausdrücklich von kurzer Einwirkzeit. Das man den Fettlöser auch nicht mit Kupfer einsetzen soll, war mir allerdings auch neu. (Ich plane, Spüli zu nutzen, wenn mein BI rein kommt  )


----------



## Gast1111 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Gnome schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass EK gierig geworden ist und zu einem billigeren Vernickler gewechselt hat?


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Ich meinte z.B. dieses bild hier, im bereich der rechten kante zwischen den loechern, ich lasse mich aber auch nur zu gern eines besseren belehren


Du hast recht, an der Stelle ist in der Tat Kupfer zu sehen. Das ist aber nicht einer zu dünnen Beschichtung geschuldet sondern sieht nach einer Abplatzung durch einen eine durch einen Schlag auf die Kante aus. Wäre es eine zu dünne Schicht hätten die Ränder der Stelle einen gradierten Auslauf ins Silberene. Allerdings kann man sicherlich festhalten, das so eine Teil nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle hätte kommen dürfen, denn es wurde weder vernünftig gerinigt noch pfleglich behandelt.  Nicht auszuschließen wäre auch, dass der Kühler zwar als neu verkauft wurde aber in Wirklichkeit ein Rückläufer der schon mal eingebaut war. Das ist ja leider ein recht häufiges Phenomen und nicht alle Händler kennzeichnen entsprechenden Produkte korrekt als B-Ware. Auch die LiMi-Aufnahmen deuten darauf hin. dieser Kühler hat nach dem Galvanikbad definitiv noch einmal Flüssigkeit gesehen. Möglicherweise wurde er auch noch nass zusammengebaut - auch das sollte der Qualitätskontrolle nicht entgehen. 



lenne0815 schrieb:


> gib doch mal link wos auch noch diskutiert wird, die rrtech seite wirkt ja schon ein wenig dubios...


Im Luxx gibt´s interessanten Ansätze und vor allem auch einige Fälle deren Schadenbilder noch schön zwei Schadenklassen erkennen lassen, deren Erklärung ist aber ohne weiter Infos auch da nicht möglich. 



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Btw was haelst du von den microskopischen bildern ? ich mein das da was absolut nicht in ordnung ist ist doch nicht zu wiederlegen, oder ?


Zunächst mal sind die meisten Aufnahmen äußerst schlecht und zum zweiten erkennt man eben Korrosionsnarben. Das sit ein eindeutiges Indiz, dass dieser Kühler nicht wirklich neu ist, denn ohne Wasser kann er nicht korrodieren. Dass die Beschichtung aber insgesamt nicht gut ist, lässt sich allerdings nicht bestreiten. 



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt auch noch das ek die produktion gestoppt hat und die reseller bittet keine mehr zu verkaufen, leuchtet mir auch nicht ein wenn es nicht deren " schuld" waere


Wakü-Läden leben von ihren Ruf. Da kann das schon sinnvoll sein. Wenn man seinen Ruf ruiniert landet man sonst irgendwann da wo heute TFC steht - wobei´s da ja keinen Ruf zu ruinieren gab  
Auf der anderen Seite ist es höchstwahrsceinlich so, dass hier nicht nur Userfehler, zu den Schäden gegührt haben, obwohl man bei einige Fällen schon grobe Fahrlässigkeit attestieren muss. Die Verwendund von Kupfersulfat und Silber-Killcoils ohne wirksamen Korrosionschutz ist für Korrosionserscheinung jedenfalls prinzipiell zuträglich, aber die Kühler selbst sind auch nicht tadellos. Das zeigt sich auch bei Kühlern die in besserem Zustand zum Einsatz kamen als der in dem Thread gezeigte.  
Die Farge woran es liegt, oder ob mehrere Ursachen zusammen kommen ist alles andern als geklärt bisher. 



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Ich mein, letztendlich koennte das auch nen hoax sein, aber dann schon ein sehr sehr geschickt eingefaedelter...


 Nein das glaueb ich nicht. Dafür sind zu viele Leute Betroffen die nichts davon wissen konnten. 



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Was mich in dem Zusammenhang auch mal intressieren wuerde; mir ist es schon oefter vorgekommen das in Hausnetzen oder auch in der werkstatt von irgendwelchen leuten  n auf pe geklemmt wurde, was passiert eigentlich in dem Fall mit den bloecken, ich versteh zwar nichts von den chemischen vorgaengen aber wenn je nach gezogener last bis 220v auf dem block liegen muesste er doch wie wild korrodieren ?


Die Potential zwischen verschiedenen Elektroden führt zu Korrosion. Ob das Erdpotential nun auf dem Schutzleiter oder auf dem Neutralleiter liegt sollte diesbezüglich relativ egal sein, da das Netzteil leitend mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist. 230V liegen da nicht an  - da hättest du andere Probleme . Wenn Das so wäre läge ja die Phase drauf - was ziemlich tödlich wäre, aber auch so nicht lange gut gehen würde. Hinterm Netzteil hast du durchweg Niederspannung. Wichtig ist, dass die Kühlkörper nirgends Kontakt zu spannungsführenden Bauteilen auf dem Board oder Der Karte haben. Wenn dem so ist reichen schon geringe Spannungen und Ströme für recht rasante Korrosion. In Fällen wo es doch so war sind sogar massive Kupferkühler in kürzester Zeit heftigst korrodiert.



lenne0815 schrieb:


> ( sowas ist teilweise garnicht so einfach zu erkennen, mich hats schon 2 Mainboards gekostet bis ich mal die Dosen in der Wohnung nachgeschaut habe und auf das Meisterstuck des elektrikers stiess :/ )


Das kenn ich  - da rechnet man ja auch nicht damit. Allerdings hatte ich dadurch zum Glück keine Ausfälle.

Edit:

@Gnome: 
Zum Thema Cilit-Bang: Lies dir den Thread durch - da steht alles Wissenswerte drin .  Genau die "Nichteignung" des Kraftreinigers Schmutz & Kalk macht man sich beim Kupferkühler oder Radiatoren von Oxidschichten befreien zu nutze. Der Kraftreiniger Multi-Fett ist für Kupfer geeignet. Auf dem Etikett steht wörtlich: "Nicht geeignet für: Glaskermaikflächen, Holzoberflächen, heiße oder beschädige Oberflächen" - mehr nicht - ich hab die Flasche hier vor mir stehen . Es wäre auch völlig widersinnig. Da ist nichts drin was Kupfer angreift.   Den Chlorreiniger benutzt niemand zum Wakü reinigen.

Im Übrigen hat die Frage nach der Verträglichkeit von Cilit-Bang mit absoluter Sicherheit nicht mit den Schadensfällen bei den vernickelten EK-Kühlern zu tun. Typische Anfängerfehler bestehen eher darin die Komponenten eben nicht gründlich zu reinigen, sondern nur Wasser durch laufen zu lassen. Man kann zwar Glück haben und immer recht saubere Radiatoren erwischen, wo´s nicht unbedingt nötig ist, aber dieses Glück ist nicht jedem vergönnt . Du hast einfach noch nicht viele Waküs und insbesondere wohl nicht viele Radiatoren verbaut - das sag ich dir als jemand der schon viele verbaut hat und früher auch schon mit den enthalten Rückständen zu kämpfen hatte, bis er auf vernünftige Reinigung mit den entsprechenden Mitteln umgestiegen ist .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Allerdings kann man sicherlich festhalten, das so eine Teil nicht durch die Qualitätskontrolle hätte kommen dürfen, denn es wurde weder vernünftig gerinigt noch pfleglich behandelt.



Die EK-Qualitätskontrolle hatte schon früher den Ruf, ihren Preisen angemessen zu sein...




> 230V liegen da nicht an  - da hättest du andere Probleme . Wenn Das so wäre läge ja die Phase drauf - was ziemlich tödlich wäre, aber auch so nicht lange gut gehen würde.



Geht auch ohne Phase, wenn der Schuko falsch angeklemmt ist. Frag mich nicht wieso - aber Schaltnetzteile bauen dann eine 230 V Ladung aufm Gehäuse auf. Die Stromstärken sind minimal (und damit ungefährlich, wenn sie nicht gerade quer durchs Herzen gehen und Flimmern auslösen), aber die Spannung ist da. Mit einer ordnungsgemäßen Verkabelung hinter der Steckdose hat man das Problem nicht.


----------



## lenne0815 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Die Potential zwischen verschiedenen Elektroden führt zu Korrosion. Ob das Erdpotential nun auf dem Schutzleiter oder auf dem Neutralleiter liegt sollte diesbezüglich relativ egal sein, da das Netzteil leitend mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist. 230V liegen da nicht an  - da hättest du andere Probleme . Wenn Das so wäre läge ja die Phase drauf - was ziemlich tödlich wäre, aber auch so nicht lange gut gehen würde. Hinterm Netzteil hast du durchweg Niederspannung. Wichtig ist, dass die Kühlkörper nirgends Kontakt zu spannungsführenden Bauteilen auf dem Board oder Der Karte haben. Wenn dem so ist reichen schon geringe Spannungen und Ströme für recht rasante Korrosion. In Fällen wo es doch so war sind sogar massive Kupferkühler in kürzester Zeit heftigst korrodiert.
> 
> Das kenn ich  - da rechnet man ja auch nicht damit. Allerdings hatte ich dadurch zum Glück keine Ausfälle.



Intressant wie weit Verbreitet das ist, allerdings liegt auf der masse sehr wohl Strom sobald du verbraucher laufen hast, je mehr Strom du ziehst desde mehr potential liegt auf der masse, ich hab das tw mit nem multimeter nachgemessen, lag bei mir aber nie ueber 70v, das reicht aber fuer kleine funken beim netzwerkkabel / usb etc anschliessen und leider hats bei mir auch gereicht um 2 mbs zu killen die ich per svid annen alten Roehrenfernseher anschliessen wollte :/

ok, dem offtopic ein ende 

Bei Luxx hab ich dann auch nochmal nachgelesen, die behandeln das thema wirklich wesentlich differenzierter, wobei irgendwie die einhellige meinung ist, additive koennen u.u. zu verstaerkter korrosion fuehren, sind aber im ek fall nicht der alleinige verursacher.


----------



## VJoe2max (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht auch ohne Phase, wenn der Schuko  falsch angeklemmt ist. Frag mich nicht wieso - aber Schaltnetzteile  bauen dann eine 230 V Ladung aufm Gehäuse auf. Die Stromstärken sind  minimal (und damit ungefährlich, wenn sie nicht gerade quer durchs  Herzen gehen und Flimmern auslösen), aber die Spannung ist da. Mit einer  ordnungsgemäßen Verkabelung hinter der Steckdose hat man das Problem  nicht.


Hab ich so noch nicht beobachten können - aber ich bin auch kein Elektriker. Ich meinte mit 230V auf dem Gehäuse einen Kurzschluss von der Phase gegen den Neutralleiter bzw. Schutzleiter. War natürlich bisschen blöd ausgedrückt, weil dann ja auch keine so hohe Spannung zu messen wäre. Das wäre jedenfalls nicht lustig, aber da sollte eigentlich auch sofort der Sicherungsautomat oder der FI-Schalter auslösen...



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Intressant wie weit Verbreitet das ist, allerdings liegt auf der masse sehr wohl Strom sobald du verbraucher laufen hast, je mehr Strom du ziehst desde mehr potential liegt auf der masse, ich hab das tw mit nem multimeter nachgemessen, lag bei mir aber nie ueber 70v, das reicht aber fuer kleine funken beim netzwerkkabel / usb etc anschliessen und leider hats bei mir auch gereicht um 2 mbs zu killen die ich per svid annen alten Roehrenfernseher anschliessen wollte :/


Das lag dann aber daran, dass du Verbraucher mit unterschiedlichem Potential zusammengeschlossen hast. Wenn beide Verbraucher im gleichen Stromkreis den Neutralleiter auf dem Schutzleiter haben sollte keine Spannung zu messen sein. In jedem Fall ist es nicht gut und sollte korrekt verkabelt werden. 



lenne0815 schrieb:


> Bei Luxx hab ich dann auch nochmal nachgelesen, die behandeln das thema wirklich wesentlich differenzierter, wobei irgendwie die einhellige meinung ist, additive koennen u.u. zu verstaerkter korrosion fuehren, sind aber im ek fall nicht der alleinige verursacher.


Was genaues weiß dort auch niemand. Es gibt einfach zu wenig Infos. Vllt. bringt die Untersuchung, die RRtech jetzt in einem Labor machen lässt noch irgendwas erhellendes, aber außer der Schichtdickenmessung und den Schliffbildern erwarte ich mir da nicht allzu viel davon, da die EDX-Spektren von dem slovenischen Institut eigentlich schon gezeigt haben dass das Substrat vom Werkstoff her OK ist und die Schicht zumindest keine besonders auffälligen Fremdelemente enthält. Die zusätzlichen ICP und OES Analysen könnten das aber noch mal besser aufschlüsseln. Evtl. wird man in den REM-Bildern aus den Schliffen was zum Schichtaufbau sagen können, denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist hoch, dass da her Hund begraben liegt. Das kann dann an einem leicht verschmutzen Elektrolyten im Glavanikbad, an falscher Stromführung bei der Beschichtung, falscher Elektrolytzusammensetzung, falscher Temperatur, Fremdkörpern im Galvanikbad, verschlissenen Gegenelektroden, Kontaktierungsproblemen oder anderen kleinen Parameterschwankungen liegen. Bei Nickelschichten habe ich da schon die dollsten Sachen gesehen. Da kommt es wirklich auf Prozesssicherheit an und selbst ein gutmütiger Elektrolyt der ein größeres Parameterfeld erlaubt kann nicht alle Fehler ausgleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hab ich so noch nicht beobachten können - aber ich bin auch kein Elektriker. Ich meinte mit 230V auf dem Gehäuse einen Kurzschluss von der Phase gegen den Neutralleiter bzw. Schutzleiter. War natürlich bisschen blöd ausgedrückt, weil dann ja auch keine so hohe Spannung zu messen wäre. Das wäre jedenfalls nicht lustig, aber da sollte eigentlich auch sofort der Sicherungsautomat oder der FI-Schalter auslösen...


 
Das Problem kann allgemein nur bei zweiadrieger Verkabelung auftreten - und in Häusern, die nicht mal einen eigenen Schutzleiter haben, hast du i.d.R. auch keine FIs für nicht-Nassräume 
Abgesehen davon: Solange du die Ladung nicht vom Gehäuse abfließen lässt, sollte sich der FI eh nicht drum kümmern. Es liegt ja kein nenneswerter Fehlstrom vor (bzw. er ist eher noch kleiner, als bei korrekter Verkabelung), es ist nur so, dass die Ladung, die Schaltnetzteil aus mir unerklärlichen Gründen übers Gehäuse raushauhen, nicht zuverlässig abgeleitet wird.


----------



## Gnome (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

@ VJoe2max: Glaub mir, ich hab zahlreiche Radiatoren, Kühler, Anschlüsse und vorallem Schläuche gehabt. Ich reinige nie etwas, höchstens einmal mit destilliertem Wasser durchspülen. Cilit Bang ist völlig unnötig. Befüllen, das restliche sammelt sich entweder im CPU Kühler, den man nach nem halben Jahr sowieso säubert, bzw. als Casemodder sowieso ständig abmontiert etc. und von daher ist spülen an sich unnötig. Als Casemodder is die Wakü befüllt und auch schon gleich wieder abgelassen. Demnach ist spülen in der Beziehung sinnfrei


----------



## empty (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Herrlich wieder mal ein Thema zum geniessen 

@Gnome: Das mit den Chlorid-Ionen würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal recherchieren. PVC ist kein Salz und hat trotzdem jede Menge Chloridionen. Wenn du jetzt Wasser in deine Wakü aus einem PVC-Behälter einfüllst müsstest du nach deiner Analogie Chloridionen lösen und übertragen ???

Chlor ist zwar eine super Abgangsgruppe so gut aber auch nicht ; zumal sie auch super solvatisiert werden


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



Gnome schrieb:


> @ VJoe2max: Glaub mir, ich hab zahlreiche Radiatoren, Kühler, Anschlüsse und vorallem Schläuche gehabt. Ich reinige nie etwas, höchstens einmal mit destilliertem Wasser durchspülen. Cilit Bang ist völlig unnötig. Befüllen, das restliche sammelt sich entweder im CPU Kühler, den man nach nem halben Jahr sowieso säubert,




Die meisten Leute ziehen es vor, nicht auf einen ""Filter"" angewiesen zu sein.




empty schrieb:


> @Gnome: Das mit den Chlorid-Ionen würde ich an deiner Stelle nochmal recherchieren. PVC ist kein Salz und hat trotzdem jede Menge Chloridionen. Wenn du jetzt Wasser in deine Wakü aus einem PVC-Behälter einfüllst müsstest du nach deiner Analogie Chloridionen lösen und übertragen ???
> 
> Chlor ist zwar eine super Abgangsgruppe so gut aber auch nicht ; zumal sie auch super solvatisiert werden


 
Er sollte zwar den Unterschied zwischen Chlor und Chlorid recherchieren, aber bei Chlor-Reinigern hat er schon recht. Die nutzen das nunmal als aktive Komponenten und binden es nicht in bestmöglicher Form, wie in PVC. Es sind schon ganze Häuserblöcke in die Luft geflogen, weil jemand Chlor- und Säurebasierte Reiniger kombiniert hat, eben weil die doch sehr leicht was freisetzen.
Aber wie gesagt: Deswegen kippt man sie einfach nicht in die Wakü und gut ist (jedenfalls wenn man das gleiche auch mit anderen Salzen und Edelmetallen nicht tut)


----------



## Agr9550 (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

weiss ja nich was die leute mit ihrer wakü anstellen das die nickel kühler korrodieren

aber meine 2 ek nickel/plexi sind gute 1,5jahre alt und da korrodiert nichts 
hab sogar mal monate lang leitungswasser mit dest. wasser gemischt gehabt und selbst das hinterlies keine spuren  

muss also echt nen ziehmlich aggressives zeug sein mit dem die ihre wakü spülen weil wasser greift normal keine veredelung an wenn korrodiert es unter dem nickel und löst dann die nickelschicht von dem metal. (so kenn ich es von harley felgen da kannste zuschauen wie der chrom abplatz weil es unter der chrom/nickelschicht rosten anfängt) 

bin von den ek´s vollüberzeugt werd auch weiterhin auf ek setzen


----------



## Gnome (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Bin absolut der selben Meinung wie Agr9550. EK hat definitiv seit Jahren den selben Vernickler. Und da ich meinen EK Supreme Full HF seit nun 1 Jahr im Sys verbaut habe und der keinerlei Gammelstellen aufweist, kann es sich nur um aggressives Wasser handeln. Zudem sind die Probleme bisher nur von Usern aus Amerika bekannt. Und das die Probleme mit Wasser haben, wo Silbersulfatanteile drin sind, ist altbekannt. Zeigt mir nen Deutschen mit korrodierten EK Kühlern... 

///Nachtrag:

Bei dem Forumlink von lenne sind lediglich 2 Leute, die Fotos von korrodierten Kühlern zeigen! 2 Leute! So...und jetzt muss man sich mal überlegen, wieviele Kühler EK verkauft. ZICH! Das ist gar net zählbar! Für mich sind das 2, die aufs absolute Maximum gehen bei WaKü und alles austesten, was denen in den Sinn kommt. Für mich sieht das einfach nach nem typischen Anwendungsfehler aus. Falsches Kühlmittel bzw. stinknormales Leitungswasser mit Silbersulfatanteilen. Auf Seite 3 oder 4 zeigt er zwar ein Bild von nem deutschen Forummitglied von hardwareluxx (Klaatsch oder so heißt der), nur das sind bisher lediglich 3 Leute, wo die Kühler korrodieren. Das passiert bei anderen Kühlern sicherlich nach einigen Jahren auch so. Und wie kriegt man bitte Nickel abgelöst, sodass das Kupfer durchschaut? Der 2. in dem Forum, der das Bild mit dem auflösenden Nickel zeigt, hat definitiv ein falsches Wasser benutzt. Denn es ist einfach nicht machbar mit normalem Blubber, dass sich das Nickel auflöst! Völliger Schwachsinn! Solch einen Stuss hab ich lange nicht gesehn! 

Ich glaubs erst, wenns bei mir auch ist. In 1-2 Monaten mach ich in meinem Kreislauf nen Wasserwechsel. Dann kontrollier ich meinen EK WB Kühler von der GTX 570 innen. Gibts keine Korossion ist das Stuss, was die meinen. Dann wurde mit verbotenen Wässerchen hantiert!


----------



## Gnome (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Schaut mal hier, worauf ich gestoßen bin: Distilled Water + Silver Coil

Selbst EVGA hat Probleme mit destilliertem Wasser. ABER: NUR in Amerika! Warum? Tja...destilliertes Wasser hat in Amerika nunmal diese Silver-Coil Anteile. Demnach absolut schädigend für ALLE Wasserkühl-Blöcke. Demnach sind alle, die destilliertes Wasser in ihre WaKü kippen und das monatelang nutzen, von korrodierenden Kühlern betroffen. Einige verbreiten Gerüchte, dass auch andere Mittelchen wie Double Protect & Co. eine Korrossion auslösen. Wie kommts, dass man davon noch absolut GAR NIX im Netz liest? Typische Ausrede? In meinen Augen werden neuerdings nurnoch Hersteller für Probleme beschuldigt, die vom Benutzer selbst verursacht worden sind. Dass EK das ganze bei vernickelten Kühlern kontrolliert hat und die Produktion gestoppt hat liegt daran, dass EK ihren Sitz in Ljubljana hat. Demnach Slowenien und demnach EU! Das wir in Europa gutes Wasser haben ist bekannt. Dass Amerika schlechtes Wasser hat mit Silver-Coil Anteilen, ist auch bekannt. Demnach hat EK lediglich Plan, was mit destilliertem Wasser aus Europa stammt. Sicherlich wurden viele Tests mit verschiedenen Mittelchen durchgeführt, nur eben mit europäischem destilliertem Wasser. Das ist mit Amerikanischen absolut nicht zu vergleichen! 

Demnach ist für mich das Phänomen mit gammelnden Kühlern ein Phänomen und ein typischer Anwendungsfehler. Falsches Mittelchen! Ganz einfach!

Daher völliger Quark, dass jeder von EK Kühlern abrät. Selbst wenn EVGA's gammeln, ist das ne Sache von falschem Blubber.


Für mich ist das Thema demnach erledigt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

"Silver-Coil Anteile" 
Ne Silberspirale wird ins Wasser gepackt, um Biobefall zu verhindern (und auch imho um ein galvanisches Element aufzubauen...), das hat nichts mit der Wasserqualität zu tun, die bei Demineralisiertem Wasser hoffentlich auch nicht so stark schwankt. Die Wasserzusätze, bei den EK Probleme festgestellt hat, sind ebenfalls allessamt Biozide, keine Korrosionsschutzsubstanzen.


----------



## Gnome (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Was willst du bei destilliertem Wasser mit ner Silberspirale? Dort können sich keine Algen etc. bilden. Unterhalt dich mal mit shoggy von Aquacomputer. Amerika hat diese typischen Silver-Coil Probleme. Kupfer- und Silbersulfatanteile sind im Wasser, die wir in Europa nicht haben! Was denkstn du wieso ein Ami kein Leitungswasser trinken kann? Ganz einfach! Das Wasser schmeckt nach Chlor, es ist ungesund da Silber- und Kupfersulfatanteile im Wasser drin sind. Und das Wasser nunmal der Ausgangsstoff für dest. Wasser ist, werden Chlor sowie Sulfatanteile 1:1 ins destillierte Wasser übernommen! Das ist auch der Grund, wieso nur Ammi's von korrodierenden Kühlern betroffen sind! Zeig mir nen Deutschen, der HAARGENAU solche Probleme hat! GIBTS KEINEN - PUNKT!


----------



## Uter (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



Gnome schrieb:


> Und das Wasser in Amerika natürlich der Ausgangsstoff für dest. Wasser ist, werden Chlor sowie Sulfatanteile 1:1 ins destillierte Wasser übernommen!


 Wenn du das Wasser 1:1 übernimmst, dann brauchst du nicht dest. Wasser kaufen und das hat auch nichts mehr mit dest. Wasser zu tun.
Aus der Silberspirale könnten sich aber wirklich kleine Mengen an Silberionen lösen und damit für ein gal. Element zur Verfügung stehen.


----------



## Gnome (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Gut 1:1 nicht ganz, dennoch werden Stoffe wie Chlor oder andere Stoffe wie die bereits angesprochenen Silber- und Kupfersulfatanteile übernommen. Da es bei der Destillation um ein thermisches Verfahren handelt, wird auch das destilliert, was Ausgangsstoff ist. Hat der Ausgangsstoff diverse andere Stoffe drin, werden zwar einige getrennt, dennoch nur die, die ineinander löslich sind. Und das bezweifle ich bei Chlor und den Sulfatanteilen.


----------



## Uter (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

1. Wird meist entionisiert, das läuft etwas anders ab.
2. Das gilt für die Alkoholdestillation, aber nicht für die von Wasser. Wasser wird deutlich schneller gasförmig als die von dir genannten Salze, dementsprechend bleiben diese zurück.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



Gnome schrieb:


> Was willst du bei destilliertem Wasser mit ner Silberspirale? Dort können sich keine Algen etc. bilden.



Schon bei kleinen Verunreinigungen und genug Licht: Sehr wohl.
Davon abgesehen schütten die Leute auch hier Zeug in ihre Wasserkühlung, obwohl sie keine Angst haben müssten 



> Unterhalt dich mal mit shoggy von Aquacomputer. Amerika hat diese typischen Silver-Coil Probleme. Kupfer- und Silbersulfatanteile sind im Wasser, die wir in Europa nicht haben! Was denkstn du wieso ein Ami kein Leitungswasser trinken kann? Ganz einfach! Das Wasser schmeckt nach Chlor, es ist ungesund da Silber- und Kupfersulfatanteile im Wasser drin sind.



Dass das Wasser nach Chlor schmeckt, liegt daran, dass Chlor zwecks Desinfektion zugesetzt wird - und das ist keineswegs eine Spezialität der USA. (Im Gegenteil, dass es in Deutschland vergleichsweise selten/schwach praktiziert wird, ist eher die Ausnahme) Das es *z.T.* nicht getrunken wird (auch wenn einen der Geschmack nicht stört), liegt am fragwürdigen Zustand der Rohre (noch immer sehr viel Bleiverrohrung in Betrieb) - von erhöhten Sulfatkonzentrationen wäre mir gar nichts bekannt.



> Und das Wasser nunmal der Ausgangsstoff für dest. Wasser ist, werden Chlor sowie Sulfatanteile 1:1 ins destillierte Wasser übernommen!




Du solltest ein klein bißchen gründlicher über den Begriff "destilliert" (oder auch deionisiert) nachdenken, wenn du dich nicht vollends blamieren willst.



> Das ist auch der Grund, wieso[ nur Ammi's von korrodierenden Kühlern betroffen sind! Zeig mir nen Deutschen, der HAARGENAU solche Probleme hat! GIBTS KEINEN - PUNKT!


 
Mir sind überhaupt nur 2-3 Fälle bekannt und bei jedem gibt es eine bessere Erklärung, als die ohnehin nicht angegebene Nationalität.


----------



## Gnome (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Es is für mich einfach absoluter Käse, dass vernickelte EK Kühler korrodieren. Solange nehm ich EK auch in Schutz, weil ich mir absolut sicher bin, dass es was mit falschem Wasser zu tun hat. Wie gesagt...es gibt keinen Deutschen mit diesen Problemen daher ist das Thema theoretisch indiskutabel.


----------



## empty (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Wie toll gibt es nur Deutschland und dich interessieren auch nur die Deutschen. Warum lese ich das blöde Forum oder gar deinen Beitrag?

BTW: es heisst indiskutabel nicht undiskutabel. Wie asynchron anstatt desynchron. usw...

Dest. Wasser so wie man es aus dem Baumarkt kennt, verdient den Namen nicht einmal. In der Schweiz (oooo es gibt etwas anderes wie DEUTSCHLAND???) muss das sogar deklariert werden und hier steht destilat ähnliche Qualität ist etwa nur 1/3 so teuer wie dest. Wasser. 
Am besten bedient man sich sowieso am nanopure Wasser im Labor. Im Prinzip mit einem Molekular-Sieb kannst du aus Schlammwasser höchst reines Wasser herstellen.


----------



## Gnome (25. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Was interessieren jetzt deine zig verschiedenen Wässerchen!? Es geht darum, dass es kein Europäer mit Korrossionsproblemen gibt! Und das ist der springende Punkt! Jeden weiteren Punkt brauchst du hier gar nicht diskutieren! Es ist einfach ein Wakü-Wasser Problem und da kannst du mit sonst welchen Fakten kommen! Wer richtiges Wasser benutzt, hat Korrossionsfreie Kühler - Fertig! Zudem... in der Schweiz ist die Amtssprache zu 64% DEUTSCH. Österreich ebenso. Daher sind für mich Schweizer und Österreicher genauso Deutsche.

indiskutabel - ja hast ja Recht. I und U liegen merkwürdigerweise nebeneinander auf der Tastatur und meine Posts kontrollier ich auf Rechtschreibung garantiert nicht, so wie du bei deinem letzten Beitrag. Sicherlich hast du erstmal 30 Minuten auf Fehler kontrolliert, um mich zu bashen mit irgendwelchem Schwachsinn. Bleib mir fern mit sowas. Naja...das ist ein anderes Thema und hat hier absolut nichts zu suchen.

Ach ja...es heißt "als Deutschland", nicht "wie Deutschland". Typischer Fehler im Deutschen, Herr Oberschlaumeier 


B²T.


----------



## empty (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



Gnome schrieb:


> Daher sind für mich Schweizer und Österreicher genauso Deutsche.


 
Madonna, ein gewisser Österreicher mit deutscher Vergangenheit hat das auch einmal gesagt. Man sieht ja was dabei raus kommt. HEIL!
Zumal es in der Schweiz keine Gewichtung der Amtssprachen gibt, Rätoromanisch, Französisch, Italienisch und Deutsch sind sich gleich gestellt und im jeweiligen verkehr mit Personen der selbigen Sprache anzuwenden. Jaja Pluralität kennst du wohl nicht nur Arier bei dir?

(Bevor es hier Strafpunkte hagelt, soweit ich informiert bin ist das nicht illegal.)

Das ist genau der Punkt, in den Europäischen Ländern herscht überall ein anderer Härtegrad, Ionenkonzentration etc. Also spielt es eben genau eine Rolle auf welche Lokalität du dich beziehst. In den Alpen ist viel weicheres Wasser vorhanden als im Mittelland. Wenn du alles Wasser in den gleichen Topf wirfst weil es dir egal ist was es da für qualitätsunterschiede gibt. Dann verreis mit deiner Aussage von wegen Amis hätten so schlechtes Wasser.
Zumal Ami nicht gleich US Amerikaner ist. Da gibt es Südamerikaner, US-Amerikaner und Kanadier. Aber das ist ja für dich auch alles das selber die sprechen auch Englisch. Lass doch ein neues Land aufmachen England umfasst jetzt USA, UK, Neuzealand, Indien, Philipinen etc....

(Mein Gott ich könnte mich stundenlang über solchen Bullshit aufregen. Keine Ahnung haben und trotzdem die Fresse aufreisen, Bravo!)


----------



## Gnome (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Du hast absolut keinen Plan...

beantwort mir doch endlich mal konkret meine Frage:

*"Wieso treten Korrossionen NUR in AMERIKA auf?! WARUM?!!!!!!!!!!!?????"*

So und jetzt hör auf dich selber mit irgendwelchen Bullshit vollzulügen. Es gibt in EUROPA KEINERLEI FÄLLE VON KORROSSIONEN DIE BEKANNT SIND. Punkt aus Ende. Ich hab kein Bock mehr auf diese Diskussion. Man sieht was rauskommt, wenn solche wie du hier aufkreuzen.


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



> Wie gesagt...es gibt keinen Deutschen mit diesen Problemen daher ist das Thema theoretisch indiskutabel.





> Es gibt in EUROPA KEINERLEI FÄLLE VON KORROSSIONEN DIE BEKANNT SIND.


Doch gibt es!!! Im Luxx hat mindestens einer Bilder dazu gepostet.


----------



## Gnome (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

ok habs gefunden: [Sammelthread] EK Waterblocks Nickel - Qualitätsprobleme - Forum de Luxx

ABER! 100% im Thread verwenden entweder Destilliertes Wasser oder Glysantin G48 mit ner falschen Mischung mit destilliertem Wasser. Komischerweise beschweren sich demnach NUR welche mit destilliertem Wasser. Merkwürdig, oder? 

Wiedermal wird klar, es liegt am Wasser und demnach ein typischer Anwendungsfehler. Die Leute tun ihrer WaKü nix gutes! Finger weg von bloßem dest. Wasser oder G48. Das Zeug is Krebs!

Am Ende sinds auch wieder nur ~ 6-8 Leute mit dem Problem. Nur ein kleiner Teil, daher nicht auf jeden Kühler zu sehen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Also ich habe in meiner Wakü nur dest. Wasser und einen vernickelten EK Kühler. Bis jetzt ist noch nichts abgeblättert. 

Was wäre daran so schlimm, wenn etwas abblättert? Gut es kann den Kreislauf verstopfen und die Optik im inneren des Kühlers ist dahin. 
Ist doch nicht so tragisch. Wenn was verstopft dann spült man halt alle Teile. 

Naja ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten in den Sommerferien werde ich nochmal nachschauen, ob was abgeplatzt ist.


----------



## empty (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Hast du überhaupt eine Ahnung was G48 ist oder wofür man Glykol braucht??

G48 ist Krebs, nein ist es nicht ist ein stink normaler Korrosionsschutz der Glykol als Träger der Korrossionsinhibitoren braucht.

Gibt hier auch ein Forum (o.O von Leuten die keine Ahnung haben - wie ich) das genau die Elektrochemische Reaktion betrachtet und die Wirkung der Inhibitoren.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/114455-wasserkuehlung-passiert-chemisch.html


----------



## Uter (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

@ ruyven:
Auch wenn Cyanobakterien in ehemalig dest. Wasser entstehen können liegen zwischen dem messbaren Vorkommen und der problematischen Menge Welten oder?

@ Gnome & empty:
Hey, irgendwo ist auch gut!
Fakt ist: Es gibt genug Systeme, die G48 oder nur dest. Wasser (bei mir wirklich dest. Wasser) nutzen und die beschriebenen Reaktionen sind nicht normal (und man benötigt nicht immer die teuersten Komponenten, wie Gnome sie hat). Fakt ist aber auch, dass die Korrosionen gemessen an der Anzahl der verkauften Kühler ziemlich gering sind und das die Ursache nicht restlos geklärt ist. 

ot: Wie teuer ist so ein Molekularsieb? Ist er wirtschaftlich nutzbar bzw. von den Kosten konkurrenzfähig zu einer Destille o.ä.?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



Gnome schrieb:


> Es is für mich einfach absoluter Käse, dass vernickelte EK Kühler korrodieren.



Tjo. Wenn nicht einmal die von EK selbst durchgeführten und veröffentlichen Untersuchungen dich davon abbringen können, dann wird es vermutlich niemand können - weswegen ich darum bitte, die Diskussion wieder auf die chemischen Aspekte zu beschränken, nicht auf deine Überzeugungen/Vorurteile über Wasser verschiedenster Qualitäten.




empty schrieb:


> Am besten bedient man sich sowieso am nanopure Wasser im Labor.



Für eine Wasserkühlung totaler Schwachsinn, das löst dir nur Ionen aus deinen Komponenten.




Uter schrieb:


> @ ruyven:
> Auch wenn Cyanobakterien in ehemalig dest. Wasser entstehen können liegen zwischen dem messbaren Vorkommen und der problematischen Menge Welten oder?



Es ist auf alle Fälle so, dass Wasserbehälter für dest. Wasser, die regelmäßig genutzt werden (d.h. auch oft zum nachfüllen geöffnet,...), vor Sonneneinstrahlung geschützt werden sollten. Es gibt eine ganze Reihe von Vertretern, die zu Stichstoffixierung in der Lage sind -> sie können sich sämtliche Makronährstoffe aus der Luft, Sonne und Wasser beziehen und brauchen nur eine geringe Menge von Spurenelementen aus externen Quellen. Wie gering und wieviel Luftaustausch nötig ist und wieviel davon in einer Wasserkühlung gegeben ist (und was für Verbindungen sich ggf. noch in entionisiertem Wasser finden lassen, oder aus Schläuchen lösen,... , die als Grundlage dienen können)... - irgendwie untersuchts niemand 
Aber vor Jahren hab ich schon von Fällen gelesen, die schleimige Ablagerungen vorzugsweise in freiliegenden Leitungen hatten - deswegen gebe zumindest ich keine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung für reines entionisiertes Wasser, wenn viel Licht in den Kreislauf gelangt.



> ot: Wie teuer ist so ein Molekularsieb? Ist er wirtschaftlich nutzbar bzw. von den Kosten konkurrenzfähig zu einer Destille o.ä.?


 
Sind i.d.R. nicht sonderlich teuer (mag vom Einsatzzweck abhängen), werden z.B. in Atemluftkompressoren als Verbrauchsmaterial eingesetzt. Aber eine Alternative zum destillieren sind sie afaik auch nicht, denn der Adsorptionsprozess ist stark größenabhängig und die Kapazität beschränkt. Man sollte also erstmal vorreinigen (z.B. entionisieren) und dann Molekularsiebe für den letzten Rest nehmen, wenn es wirklich nötig ist.


----------



## empty (26. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für eine Wasserkühlung totaler Schwachsinn, das löst dir nur Ionen aus deinen Komponenten.



Da hast du auch absolut recht.


----------



## Timmynator (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber vor Jahren hab ich schon von Fällen gelesen, die schleimige Ablagerungen vorzugsweise in freiliegenden Leitungen hatten - deswegen gebe zumindest ich keine Unbedenklichkeitsbescheinigung für reines entionisiertes Wasser, wenn viel Licht in den Kreislauf gelangt.



Bio und Chemie liegen leider eine ganze Weile hinter mir, aber könnte man nicht mit einer UV-Kathode Abhilfe schaffen? Wenn ich mich recht entsinne bekommt den meisten Organismen UV-Strahlung doch nicht so gut. Das Ganze natürlich unter der Annahme, dass erhältliche Kathoden in entsprechendem Maße UV-Strahlung abgeben...


----------



## hotfirefox (27. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Dazu mußt dann aber eine UV-C Lampe nehmen und die sollte nicht offen strahlen. In Aquarien wird sowas eingesetzt, wer es aber im PC braucht macht was falsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Von UV-C mal abgesehen:
- man braucht auch eine passende Halterung (Plexi ist afaik stark UV-absorbierend, normale Wakü-Komponenten gehen also nicht. Die Aquarien Dinger sind groß und hässlich)
- man braucht etwas mehr Strom (ich glaube, es gibt auch UV-Filter <10 W, aber typisch sind eher 20-35 W)
- die Dinger sterilisieren nicht, sie reduzieren nur die Menge der Organismen (-> für die Anforderungen in einem PC bräuchte man ggf. noch mehr)
- gegen festsitzende Organismen helfen sie gar nicht, denn sie erfassen nur, was vorbeiströmt


----------



## Timmynator (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: EK Waterblocks: Korrosionsprobleme bei vernickelten Kühlern*

Schade, aber vom Ansatz her war's zumindest nicht zu falsch  War auch eher ein querschiessender Gedanke...


----------

